
ISIS executed a journalist, then hacked her Facebook to trick her friends - secfirstmd
http://mashable.com/2016/01/06/isis-syria-journalist-facebook-hack/#CUd.8utpe5qi
======
secfirstmd
Dam this is sad...This story is very very close to my heart and work, its the
reason why I've been training activists and journalists in physical/digital
security for the past decade. It's why I get up in the morning. It's why we
spent two years busting our asses to build Umbrella App
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.secfirst.u...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.secfirst.umbrella))
in the hope that people who we can't train, can at least know some of the
basics about how to operate in this type of shitty hostile physical/digital
threat environment. Every time something like this slips through I take it
personally, I feel like there are so many things that could have happened to
prevent such a thing from happening. It's about the 5th member of Raqqa is
Sufdering Silently to be murdered by those bastards. :(

